# Insurance - Any Preferences



## campinhappy (Oct 25, 2007)

Picking up my 28rsds this week. My quote from Progressive was $527 per year...seems kind of high for a $20k travel trailer. Anybody else have a better idea?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That does seem high, we have a motorhome and that's close to what we pay for it. I write through a company called AON Recreation Insurance they write our motorhome, ATVs and ATV trailer. They gave me three quotes from different companies. What I like about them is their service and knowledge of the RV industry. On their website they also explain the difference between RV coverage and Auto coverage - things like Total Loss Replacement, Purchase Price Coverage and Campsite Liability. Well worth a call IMHO. I've been with them since we had our Outback.


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Our family is in the insurance business. We are independent agents. I have my TT included on our auto policy. You actually have to add it in order to get the comp and collision on it. I would talk to your current agent and see what you can do. Allied Insurance is really good about including it on the policy. I think I am paying a little over $350.00 per year.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We pay $198/yr for our 32BHDS at nationwide with full replacement value. we have 3 cars, house snowmobile and the TT with them.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We use an independent co. also. We have motorist mutual and ours is only 210 a year for replacement. I guess it is cheaper than I thought.


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Two options we explored, Horace Mann Insurance and State Farm. State Farm beat out Horace because of the coverage. Yearly premium is $314.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We use Glibert RV Insurance .

Outstanding coverage and their prices are hard to beat.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

dammawpa said:


> Two options we explored, Horace Mann Insurance and State Farm. State Farm beat out Horace because of the coverage. Yearly premium is $314.


Same here. Our insurance is through State Farm, and we pay just a little over $300 per year. But that is based on us also having our homeowners insurance and three vehicles insured through them, so we get the multi-line discount, plus other discounts for safe driving records.

Mike


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Our 07 21Rs is $92/year

Your quote from progressive is more than my truck's insurance (new 07 Chevy 2500 Crew Cab with DMax) for a year. But that is the difference between a non-profit and for profit insurance company.

If you can get USAA, do so. You'll need to be a child of a USAA member or serve/served in the military.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We have Progressive the rate is $305 with a replacement value of $25,109 and deductible of $500. We could have got a lower rate and put it with our home and car. But if you have a claim all your premiums would go up.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We have National Interstate and they are really reasonable. $287/year with a $500 deductible....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

phxbrit said:


> Our 07 21Rs is $92/year
> 
> Your quote from progressive is more than my truck's insurance (new 07 Chevy 2500 Crew Cab with DMax) for a year. But that is the difference between a non-profit and for profit insurance company.
> 
> If you can get USAA, do so. You'll need to be a child of a USAA member or serve/served in the military.


I tried to get this Insurance but did not qualify. I served over 20 years but they require you to have it before you retire and with in a few months of retirement. Ho well


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We have the insurance through our auto policy with Nationwide and pay $88.60/year.

Mark


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

campinhappy said:


> Picking up my 28rsds this week. My quote from Progressive was $527 per year...seems kind of high for a $20k travel trailer. Anybody else have a better idea?


caminhappy- If you are fortunate enough to be current/former military, call USAA. I believe we pay approx. $17.00/month for full coverage.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ours is through Responce Worldwide.. Full coverage is about 200/year.

Carey


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

One word of caution to those of you who have inexpensive coverage.

Make sure your policy covers your trailer when it is not connected to your tow vehicle! There is a discussion going on over at Escapee's forum about a person who had someone (drunk) drive into their trailer at a campground. The guy is getting a big run around from his insurance company because his policy only covered him when the truck and trailer were connected together.

Don't take the word of your agent, read your policy to make sure you are comfortable with your coverage


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Good Point.. Ours is covered either while together or single.. Good question to ask the ins. guy.

Carey


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> That does seem high, we have a motorhome and that's close to what we pay for it. I write through a company called AON Recreation Insurance they write our motorhome, ATVs and ATV trailer. They gave me three quotes from different companies. What I like about them is their service and knowledge of the RV industry. On their website they also explain the difference between RV coverage and Auto coverage - things like Total Loss Replacement, Purchase Price Coverage and Campsite Liability. Well worth a call IMHO. I've been with them since we had our Outback.


I second the AON motion. Check their website, like Y-Guy says.

Sluggo


----------

